# Mosquito Bite Cures



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

The mozzies are out in full force against me at the moment and up to now I have tried

HONEY

LISTERINE

POTATO

SOAP

to stop the itching...anyone else have any miraculious cures

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Grizzly

If you can get to the bite reasonably soon after it happens then this is wonderful and works every time:

http://www.aspivenin.net/

It's also a useful kit to keep in the van to deal with other bites and stings eg wasps, bees, snakes, scorpions etc.

Licking your fingers and wiping the saliva over the bite sometimes gives a bit of relief but only if the insect didn't inject much in the first place !

When it comes down to it, if you've got a bad set of bites, then antihistamine cream- or, in extremis, an anti-histamine tablet- is the best way to prevent the bites going nasty.

I also carry a packet of insect-repellent wet wipes which are less messy than cream or spray. Deet ones are the best but I do worry that prolonged use is not good for me. Our Poundland has both Deet and non-Deet ones and they worked in Spain and Morocco this summer.

Your alternative is to take me on holiday with you; if there are any mosquitoes around then they always come for me.

G


----------



## erneboy

Dabbing some vinegar on helps me, Alan.


----------



## raynipper

Stick underarm deodorant rubbed on the bite works for me. We always have some available.

Ray.


----------



## Spiritofherald

Tea tree oil is very effective - but a bit smelly. Don't bother with remedies based on tea tree oil as they're not strong enough, get in its undiluted form. I think most health shops, chemists and probably supermarkets will have it.


----------



## pippin

I wouldn't worry to much about the itching.

It's more of a problem when you catch malaria/dengue/yellow fever from the bite.

Not trying to scare you at all :lol:


----------



## aldra

DJM

Take an antihistamine tablet (one a day) for as long as you are in mossy range

wont stop the biting but will control your reaction to it- the itching

Advised the same by a chemist in Scotland and it works

Aldra


----------



## erneboy

aldra said:


> DJM
> 
> Take an antihistamine tablet (one a day) for as long as you are in mossy range
> 
> wont stop the biting but will control your reaction to it- the itching
> 
> Advised the same by a chemist in Scotland and it works
> 
> Aldra


I wonder how long we could safely do that for and whether the effect would wear off with constant use? Alan.


----------



## rogerblack

Clear nail varnish over the bite location - seals it from the air and also helps avoid you making it worse by scratching.


----------



## MrsW

Antihistamine tablets are far more effective than the cream and many are just taken once a day. Make sure you buy "non-drowsy-making" medication or you may snooze the day away though!


----------



## Grizzly

erneboy said:


> I wonder how long we could safely do that for and whether the effect would wear off with constant use? Alan.


Two years ago I stopped taking one-per-day Benadryl (8mg acrivastine ) prescribed for another condition. I'd been on it, non-stop, for over 2 years and, as far as I'm aware, it did me no harm at all. If you are over 65 then you are advised not to take it at all.

G


----------



## carprus

I have been taking anti histamine 1 a day for the past 3 years to cure acute sneezng and to now have no adverse affects .

Rob.


----------



## aldra

Very safe

some people need it for pollen, dust mites you name it

Mossies are not there all year, it does get cold

I am a mossies dream, bitten constantly

come home looking like I have a skin disease

but at least I don't need to worry about itching, and scratching makes it worse and opens you to secondary infection

Aldra


----------



## Melly

I have an aspivenin kit and it's useles for me.
Makes the scar bigger after all the scratching.
I even used it seconds after the bite and still came up in a lump and itched like hell.
I have been told to put toothpaste on the sting but not tested it myself yet.


----------



## Grizzly

Melly said:


> I have an aspivenin kit and it's useles for me.
> Makes the scar bigger after all the scratching.
> I even used it seconds after the bite and still came up in a lump and itched like hell.
> I have been told to put toothpaste on the sting but not tested it myself yet.


You can't please all of the people all of the time....!

It aims to suck out the anti-coagulant that the mosquito has injected in so, once this has got into your tissues, then you can only remove a limited amount. Every little helps however.

If you are scarring after being bitten then it's usually an infection acquired from dirty fingernails. My father, someone who swelled up when looking at mosquitoes shut up in glass jars, was advised to avoid using his nails to scratch at all costs and, if he had to scratch, to do it with a clean hanky or piece of lint kept in his pocket especially !

G


----------



## barryd

Scotch! pour a glass. A good big measure mind. Dab a bit every minute on the itch, then take a swig. Repeat this procedure every few minutes for about an hour. You will not be itchy any more and will feel great!


----------



## Easyriders

We take non-drowsy antihistamine tablets every day, and we also take vitamin B complex every day, starting two weeks before going anywhere with mozzies (they don't like the taste). 

Most mozzies in Europe only come out at night, so we use one of those plug-in diffusers in the van, and use Jungle Formula lotion on exposed areas if we are out in the evening.

If we do get bitten, we use anthisan cream, it's very effective to stop the itch, but works best if you apply it as soon as possible.


----------



## Gary1944

Not sure if this counts as a remedy, but it sure was a relief! While camping in the Canadian Rockies miles away from habitation the mozzies had a really good nibble at me. I thought I had covered up pretty well but they had bitten through my socks and my ankles were driving me barmy. On our way back to civilisation my friend decided he wanted to try fishing a fast flowing river for that we were passing. While waiting and trying to stop myself scratching I looked at the lovely water and thought why not! Just my feet that is. It was colder than a freezer, straight from the glacier, but it worked. The feet went numb, and when I pulled them out no more itching.

Not sure if you could duplicate here, but it was bl**dy good at the time.

Gary.


----------



## erneboy

Good thread this, thanks for all the information.

Mozzies don't usually bother me but if there are any around they all come for Mrs. Eb so this may help her.

I did find myself being eaten alive earlier this year when we stayed in a forest on the Czech border earlier this summer. It was a new and most unpleasant experience for me to have dozens of huge brown mozzies feasting on me every night. It exposed the weaknesses in the mozzie netting on our rooflights but as the daytime temperature was 35 degrees plus closing up was not an option.

I would buy a mozzie killing machine if I could find one which was any good. I have tried a few and found them useless.

I bought one of these a few years back as it's also supposed to be effective against midges and mozzies: http://www.mosquitomagnet.com/

It was useless and the retailler wasn't a bit interested.

I have tried various plug in smelly things and some based on lights to attract insects and found all of them crap. Still I am a mug and so if I come across something which looks likely to work I might buy one and try it, Alan.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

I usually get a couple of bites but here I have at the moment 7. So went to Chemist. 2 are infected and the rest sore and itchy. I have one in each arm and they have swelled so must I look like Popeye :lol: 

Now have antibiotic cream for the infected ones and some cream for the others. And they seem to be working  

Thanks for all the advice.

DJM


----------



## 113016

Portuguese truckers always used to park up under a eucalyptus tree as mosquitoes don't like them. They also don't like moving air.
I always used a mosie burner and a fan. maybe you could get some eucalyptus oil and give it a go. :!:


----------



## bulawayolass

The Aspiven (?) is interesting looking for mossie bites but no matter what they say l would be wary of using it on any snake or scorpion bites/stings. It looks the same as the old instructions of cut the wound and squeeze to get rid of the toxin which we were drilled with and is now discredited. It brings blood volume/flow to the area and spreads it faster around the body and some snake bites have nasty effects on dissolving body tissues and this can happen to the slash you made.

I see they say tested on rattlesnake "venom" but l would want to know how.


----------



## rosalan

Different countries have different solutions. In Sri Lanka they swear by Siddalepa cream, it smells a bit strong but does seem to stop the itching and prevent them biting.
I like the Eucalyptus solution. I guess that Lemon trees would have the same effect if only I could find one big enough.
The most successful for me is the pen type anti-bite that chemists sell. I think it contains some form of ammonia but it works for me.
Jelly fish stings I found went away by using tomato ketchup (all I had available once) which amazingly worked.
The Weaver fish sting needs very hot poultice. A doctor I was with on a beach in S France got stung, he used very hot sand, which seemed to help as an immediate treatment. These stings are very painful I am told.
Alan


----------



## pippin

I have seen a young lad get stung on the sole of his foot by a weaver fish.

His face went instantly white, in fact he was hopping mad - literally.

He was in absolute agony.

I took him straight up to casualty and within five seconds of receiving an antihistamine injection he was smiling again.

In fact we went immediately back to the beach and swam so we wouldn't lose our nerve.

That was 30 odd years ago.

The established treatment now is to plunge the affected part into water as hot as possible (without scalding).
It disperses the venom quickly.

I wonder if immediate hot water treatment of mozzie bites would work.

I shall have to book a ticket to the deepest Congo to find out!


----------



## turinshroud

Hi
I have found a remedy that works for me and for a few people that I have passed it on to. When I buy shower gel I Immediately add about 20 drops of citronella essential oil to it, shake thoroughly and then use it daily as a skin wash. It smells quite strong in the bottle but is inoffensive when used. I start using it in March before the garden needs attention and carry on using it till we put the van away late in the year. It certainly works for me.For years I supplied breakfast, dinner and tea to the little blighters but not any more.
Resa


----------



## Phil42

Grow old. :lol: 

I used to get bitten all over and they itched like hell.

Now I still get bitten but I find they itch less. Hydrocortisone cream stops the itching very effectively.


----------



## Lesleykh

I've had awful problems with bites since moving to Cambridge from the Midlands. 

When we were travelling I used the Avon Skin So Soft spray and hardly ever got bitten, but I also made sure I ate Marmite regularly and took vitamin B tablets - so I couldn't say which bit of all that worked.

Of course, back home I didn't bother and low & behold got eaten alive this summer, with bites becoming infected etc.

The chemist suggested anti-histamine tablets and hydrocortisone cream to stop the itching and inflammation. That combination worked for me, but next year I'll be starting my vitamin B and Marmite early. I might try the citronella in the shower wash idea. Oh, and Skin So Soft is on my Christmas list.

Lesley


----------



## tessajoe

hi, my wife used to get bitten on a massive scale,and really suffered for years and years.we tried almost everything but to no avail.then 2 years ago,we found out that the liverpool school of tropical medicine sold a product to combat maleria/mosquito bites.we bought some,and for the last 2 years has not been bitten.and in our opinion we would have paid lots of money to prevent her getting bitten,anyway try this we think its very cheap,infact its priceless to us.
http://shop.welltravelledclinics.co.uk/Products/Deet_Special_Offer.aspx


----------



## goldi

Evening all,


We always carry Anthisan for bugbites.



norm


----------



## Grizzly

tessajoe said:


> http://shop.welltravelledclinics.co.uk/Products/Deet_Special_Offer.aspx


Deet-based products are available over the counter for considerably less than this. Try any high street chemist or your local Poundshop- though the spray and wipes there are only 30 % not 55 % but were very effective this summer in Spain and Morocco.

It is very good however but treat it with respect and follow the instructions carefully.

G


----------



## Pat-H

Waspezz spray works well. It's cooling and has antihistermin


----------



## tessajoe

i agree you can get it cheaper,last year in spain we met someone who had bought it over the counter in the uk,
when we compared both bottles the chemist bought 1 was a lot weaker in strength.
and the person was still getting bitten.i know that everyones body gives off different odours some attract some dont,i am only telling you our expience with that product{our search for mosquito repellant is over}


----------



## aldra

i cant use repellent sprays

affects my breathing

I may only think it does 8O

so antihistamine is the answer for me

don't mind citronella candles

Put them UNDER the table when eating outside

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders

Aldra, Jungle Formula is also available as a liquid you just spread on your skin. Perhaps this wouldn't affect your breathing like a spray?

I hate the smell of any kind of candle, scented, citronella or just plain. Makes me heave!

Hard to prove, but we think daily vitaminB complex, starting 2 weeks before we left, really worked on our 3 month trip through France, Spain and Portugal. I normally get eaten alive, but only got one bite this time.

linda


----------



## Grizzly

Easyriders said:


> Aldra, Jungle Formula is also available as a liquid you just spread on your skin. Perhaps this wouldn't affect your breathing like a spray?


I've also got Wet Wipes impregnated with it. They are very handy to wipe round exposed surfaces like ankles, neck and hands and can be carried in a bag without risk of leaking.

G


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

The problem with mozzie bites are that you don't know you have been bitten for a good 6-12 hours, so aftercare depends upon getting something into your immune system or applied to area of the bite. I have always suffered from being the little blighters preferred 'fine dinining' but in recent years we have used odimos which we buy in India. This is a preventative measure and on the odd occasion I have been bitten I tend to open the bite and let it it bleed before applying an ammonia stick to the area. It burns like heck but does the trick for me.


----------



## metblue

*bites*

We use the Jungle formula still get a few bites though. Last year in Lake Garda local stall holder on seeing our bites whipped out a foam shaving stick added some water and applied to the bites with her finger, deffo works !! takes sting out of it and by morning they were gone !! 
She told me that is what the locals use to treat their bites. bargain price too @ 0.80 cents !! sorted


----------



## 747

Just ignore them and don't scratch them.

Easily said and it takes some discipline but it works.

The best advice is not to be bitten too much in the first place. There is plenty of good advice online.


----------

